# Archery Deer Mount pics...need base ideas please.



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Here's a few pics of my pedestal mount... It's a McKenzie HD Pedestal form


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

anyone else??


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

Search out Matt D on here, find his website and look at his work. He's got some awesome deer on pedestals and great pedestal habitat.


----------



## Waterfowlartist (Jun 20, 2011)

Heres a few pictures I did for competition a few years ago !


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know if any of these are what you are looking for but thought I would throw out some ideas. 










I know these to are African but posted just for the bases examples.


















Some others.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

ttt


----------

